# Sweet!!



## bond-servant (Nov 5, 2005)

A few weeks ago Crossway published a classic reference edition of the ESV in calfskin. *Today I got it. *Oh man, all I can say is 

SWEEEET! 

great translation, well made, perfect size, awesome to the touch.. I'm in heaven... or close anyway!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 6, 2005)

What I want is the Reformation Study Bible in black leather but it's 70.00 big ones!!!!

Blade


----------



## Devin (Nov 6, 2005)

I got my RSB from here:

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/books_Bibles.asp

40 bucks is a lot better than 70.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 6, 2005)

really since Im starting work I may do that  Thanks for letting me know 

Blade


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devin_
> I got my RSB from here:
> 
> http://www.solid-ground-books.com/books_Bibles.asp
> ...



ya gotta LOVE on-line shopping


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

My Anne got me the Genuine Leather Large Print ESV last Valentines Day! I also use the Accordance Bible Software ESV text. I can't wait until the tagged version comes out (or until I get better at reading Hebrew and Greek).


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 6, 2005)

Brian, did you see this?

http://www.esv.org/blog/2005/11/zhubert.greek

You can read the ESV and greek side by side


----------



## Gregg (Nov 6, 2005)

My old KJV I've had since 1981 still is my favorite

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by Gregg]


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Brian, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.esv.org/blog/2005/11/zhubert.greek
> ...



Beth, I can already do this in Accordance. My Greek Texts (NA27 and TR) are grammatically Tagged and Accordance supports the ESV (or any other) side-by-side with any other text . However, the current version of the ESV is not tagged by Strongs or GK Numbers such that when you "mouse over" a word in the ESV, you see the Hebrew or Greek word from which the English word is translated displayed in an "Instant Details" box (assuming of course the English word directly translates from the original). I'm still in that "in between" stage where I don't read the original with enough fluency to not need to the English "for comparison". Having the ESV so tagged would help out. Fortunately, in Accordance the KJVS, NAS95, and NIV are all so tagged.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool! 

The features mentioned on the accordance bb were really impressive..
What does the cost run?


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

Just to make sure you are aware ... Accordance is MAC-only, although there are some mac emulators for the PC that some say it works on. You can get into the most basic Accordance setup, which includes their full-featured browser/search engine (which is one of best integrated Software Products I've ever seen and I've been a professional Software Developer for 1/2 of my 45 years) for $69. 

See:http://www.accordancebible.com/packages/details.php?ID=22

To get into a truly rich library of Accordance Modules, Texts, and Tools you're look at $500-2000. I'm on the upper side of this range right now and there is still plenty more to buy. However, the really cool thing is that you can purchase these pieces incrementally over time, and they often have sales. Also, they have several good Reformed resources (e.g. Calvin's Commentary & The Institutes, Boettner's Presdestination, The Historic Creeds, Hodge's Systematic, etc) available in the lower-end upgrade packages. I've been using Acordance for 3 1/2 years, so it's basically cost me $50 per month for my current library. When you consider the accuracy of their Texts/Tools and the incredible integration and ease of use, Accordance is a BARGIN.


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2005)

I was tempted to buy a Mac simply because of Accordance.


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> A few weeks ago Crossway published a classic reference edition of the ESV in calfskin. *Today I got it. *Oh man, all I can say is
> 
> SWEEEET!
> ...



Beth - did you purchase this online? If so, URL and ISBN?

Thanks.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 7, 2005)

Bill, 

Actually, because I hadn't seen it, I wanted to look at the binding and touch it first...so I got it locally. It was my Christmas present to myself...early (obviously)
It cost some $, but this is soo sweet!!! 

# ISBN: 1581347057
# Product Dimensions: 1.8 x 6.8 x 9.2 inches
#9.5 inch type font

You can find it online: (I believe least expensive at amazon)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...36779/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/102-8559112-9472958

http://www.gnpcb.org/product/1581347065

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=47069&event=CF


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Bill,
> 
> Actually, because I hadn't seen it, I wanted to look at the binding and touch it first...so I got it locally. It was my Christmas present to myself...early (obviously)
> ...



OH MY! If I dropped that much coinage on a new bible my next bible would be made of human skin (because my wife would skin me!).


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 7, 2005)

LOL - another reason I got it in town. I had a coupon for 50% off any one non-sale item. Guess what it was?


----------



## cupotea (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations! 

I had that same feeling when I got my New Geneva Study Bible. I'd looked all over for one of those and couldn't find it anywhere (ok, I never actually tried online, it was before my online-purchase-risking days). I even looked at a Christian book store in a little hick town in northern Ontario and jumped fifty feet when the lady there told me they carried it!! YAY!! I'm still happy about it!!!! 

May your joy with this edition of the Bible last for years also!!


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Congratulations!
> 
> I had that same feeling when I got my New Geneva Study Bible.<snip>
> ...



thank you!! :bigsmile:


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> I was tempted to buy a Mac simply because of Accordance.



would that you would succumb brother! There are many Bible Scholars - especially in the original Language and Hebrew Studies areas that cannot live without their Macs because of Accordance. With the Introduction of the new Mac Mini, the $$ issues (compared to Dells, etc.) are wanning quickly.

[Edited on 11-7-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> . With the Introduction of the new Mac Mini, the $$ issues (compared to Dells, etc.) are wanning quickly.
> 
> [Edited on 11-7-2005 by BrianBowman]



Unless, one already has a ton of $ invested in PC software. 
Office suite to start....


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

... well there's always Virutal PC to begin the "ween off" Windows software. Also, Mellel http://www.redlers.com/mellel.html is an incredible Word Procesor that supports true right-to-left Hebrew for the MAC. It's only US $39. How much of the "Office Suite" do you use Beth? Most folks rarely use more than WORD, unless they are financial analysts (or MegaChurch preachers using PPT).

[Edited on 11-7-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ... well there's always Virutal PC to begin the "ween off" Windows software. Also, Mellel http://www.redlers.com/mellel.html is an incredible Word Procesor that supports true right-to-left Hebrew for the MAC. It's only US $39. How much of the "Office Suite" do you use Beth? Most folks rarely use more than WORD, unless they are financial analysts (or MegaChurch preachers using PPT).
> 
> [Edited on 11-7-2005 by BrianBowman]



Word and Excel quite a bit. I have begrudingly used what they pretend to call a decent database "Access".. soooo.. mostly Word and Excel.

I don't know much about virtual pc. Does virtual PC come with the mac now? How well does it work? Is it buggy? Does it slow you down?


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

Virtual PC is "relatively" slow on the G4 macs. Depending on how *heavy* your use of Excel is, you can probably get by with other alternatives. Unless you are doing heavy goal-seeking and fancy reporting, Excel is overkill for most "home-based" things. Of course it does run on the MAC - for a price!


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



Mini is a good price for sure, I was also looking at ibooks. I'll probably wait and see what happens with the mactel transition.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ...



Good idea. Microsoft will no doubt be able to make VPC/Windows "hum right along" without all that extra hardward Xlation. This will help those who are "in transition" from Windows to OS X, or who otherwise need to run Windows-based Apps but only want one underlying hardware platform. Check out the following for some of my professional thoughts on this.

[Edited on 11-8-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2005)

Beth - I love the feel of calfskin. Now I am thinking about this bible. I do have the ESV Reformation Bible. I also have my old Ryrie Study Bible from my days at Word of Life Bible Institute. My wife had it rebound for me last year because it was falling apart. Now I know that most of you would tell me to take that particular bible and burn it. Unfortunately, I DO love my wife and I desire to stay married!


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

. . . naw don't burn the Bible, just ignore his notes


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Beth - I love the feel of calfskin. Now I am thinking about this bible. <snip>. My wife had it rebound for me last year because it was falling apart. <snip>



That is part of the reason I began going to calfskin. I have a few Bibles that I use "hands on" and then many on the computer. But anyway, for years and years I will wear out my Bibles within 1-5 years.

I take good care of them, the cover is usually intact, but pages fall out from turning them. I study several hours a day. Many times more. I DESPISE wearing out my Bibles. 

Anyway, the calfskin are usually bound better and have more support on the spine. I have a wide margin calfskin NASB that I use to keep my notes in. It's 3 years old. 

It is to heavy to carry around everywhere, but I DO want it to last as a note "reference" tool!

For what it's worth: It has not worn out, nor shown any significant signs of wear. . Any other Bible with the kind of use its seen would have already met hot glue a time or two!
I wear out the rebound ones even faster.

Sooo... these have worked well for me. The ESV reference I just bought is now my primary Bible..AND, maybe just maybe *if* I buy any other Bibles again in my LIFE it will be because I WANT to , not because I HAVE to! 

If you can swing the dollars, I highly recommend it if you wear your Bibles out too. In the long run, dollarwise it is cheaper for me this way...


----------



## gwine (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> 
> What I want is the Reformation Study Bible in black leather but it's 70.00 big ones!!!!
> ...



I wonder if someone could point out the differences between the Reformation Study Bible (ESV) and the New Geneva Study Bible (NKJV) with respect to the study notes, etc. Obviously the translations are different, but do they take a different path insofar as the study aids?


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 8, 2005)

I believe the notes are identical between the ESV and NKJV Reformation Bibles.

The only "Reformation study Bible" with differing notes is "the Spirit of Reformation Study Bible" which has a different editor and is NIV.


----------



## gwine (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> I believe the notes are identical between the ESV and NKJV Reformation Bibles.
> 
> The only "Reformation study Bible" with differing notes is "the Spirit of Reformation Study Bible" which has a different editor and is NIV.



Thank you. Now all I need to do is decide between the two translations. Maybe NKJV for me and ESV for my wife? Naaaah.

Amo 3:3 "Do two walk together, unless they have agreed to meet?


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> Thank you. Now all I need to do is decide between the two translations. Maybe NKJV for me and ESV for my wife? Naaaah.
> 
> Amo 3:3 "Do two walk together, unless they have agreed to meet?



They are both excellent. Can't go wrong with either of them. :bigsmile:


----------

